

Ask HN: API to discover lat/long coordinates from a city name and country - rodrigoavie

Hi everyone, I have a list of city names say, all the cities in Germany, and I want to get lat&#x2F;lng coordinates for each one of them.<p>Is there any API I can use to get this kind of data? Google and Foursquare did not seem to help with that<p>thanks for your time<p>UPDATE: you people are amazing, thanks for the responses!
======
conductor
It's called geocoding. There are several free services who provide API. Here
are two of them from the first page of my search results:

[https://geoservices.tamu.edu/Services/Geocode/WebService/](https://geoservices.tamu.edu/Services/Geocode/WebService/)

[http://developer.mapquest.com/web/products/dev-
services/geoc...](http://developer.mapquest.com/web/products/dev-
services/geocoding-ws)

~~~
rodrigoavie
thank you so much!

------
taurenk
Geonames.org has files containing zip code, city and, lat/lon:
[http://download.geonames.org/export/zip/](http://download.geonames.org/export/zip/)

Hope this helps.

~~~
rodrigoavie
Sure it helps! Even if this database does not contain every city that I wanna
check, it definitely helps.

thank you very much

------
runlevel1
Google's Geocoding API does just that.

Example:

    
    
        https://maps.googleapis.com/maps/api/geocode/json?address=Berlin&sensor=false

~~~
rodrigoavie
thanks! That is exactly what I was looking for!

